# innocència xiruquera



## Azzurra

Bona tarda 

No entenc ben bé què vol dir aquest adjectiu...

_M'agradava, la Neus. Era esbojarrada, superficial i feliç. Em vaig preguntar d'on devia haver tret aquellestil kumbaià que lluïa, aquella mescla explosiva i divertida d'innocència xiruquera i d'agressivitat punk.
_
Algú em pot ajudar?

Gràcies per endavant.


----------



## ACQM

A veure si t'ho sé explicar: "Chiruca" es una marca comercial que produeix unes famoses botes de muntanya, són tan comunes que la gent no diu "unes botes de muntanya" sino que en diu "xiruques" tot i que no siguin d'aquesta marca. És com "una coca-cola" que de vegades col dir "un refresc de cola" sigui de la marca que sigui.

Bé la gent que fa servir "xiruques" es aquella gent a la que li agrada anar a muntanya, d'acampada, son monitors de minyons escoltes, etc. sol coincidir amb una certa "tribu urbana" que es kumbaià, catalanista, porten alguna rasta al cabell, roba mig hippy mig esportiva en qualsevol ocasió... aquesta "mena de gent" s'anomenen col·loquialment "xiruquerus".


----------



## Azzurra

Ui que difícil! Moltíssimes gracies per les explicacions, ara ho entenc millor... Et puc demanar un aclariment més? El tret distintiu dels "xiruquerus" és ser “escolta”(per dir-lo d'alguna manera) o estar compromès políticament? O aquestes dues característiques són inseparables per ser  definit “xiruquerus”? Es per a saber com traduir-lo... Tenia pensat traduir-lo amb alguna cosa semblant a “escolta”, evidenciant aquest tret i no el polític... Moltíssimes gracies de nou.


----------



## betulina

Azzurra, jo crec que sí que pots tirar per aquí, per la cosa d'anar a la muntanya, més que de la ideologia política. Diria que el primer tret és essencial i l'altre és molt possible que també es doni, però no és tan definidor.


----------



## Azzurra

Gràcies Betulina, que bé! Perquè amb el sentit polític també, se m'hauria fet complicat traduir-lo...Fins la propera


----------



## ursu-lab

Jo crec que es podría traduir amb "innocenza da escursionista" (le tipiche escursioni in montagna con gli scarponi per le lunghe camminate) o "innocenza montanara" (alla Guccini, per intenderci ).


----------



## Azzurra

Grazie mille ursu-lab, molto interessanti queste proposte di traduzione, al termine "escursione" non avevo proprio pensato, mentre su "montanaro" avevo qualche dubbio... In realtà, mi sono un po' fissata su "scout" perché mi sembrava ideale come contrapposizione con "punk" (il personaggio in questione è giovane, ho pensato alle varie tribù urbane giovanili spesso in contrapposizione...) Quello che non mi convince è il fattore cattolico, che quasi sempre si associa allo scoutismo, che non credo valga anche per i "xiruquerus"... Quindi, "innocenza da escursionista" potrebbe essere l'opzione perfetta...


----------



## ursu-lab

In effetti per un italiano l'associazione "scout"-religione è quasi scontata. A questo punto sarebbe più neutrale la "giovane marmotta", però non era l'elemento "scarpone" a contraddistinguerli, ma il berretto con la coda di pelliccia e il fazzoletto al collo. 
In Italia manca completamente la cultura dell'escursionismo e la passione dei giovani per diventare animatori infantili (monitors) così diffusa in Catalogna anche e soprattutto a livello d'impegno *laico*, per esempio nei centri di quartiere. E, dal punto di vista estetico, descritti perfettamente da ACQM. Immagina la stessa descrizione fatta a un italiano medio: penserebbe o a una punkabbestia o al massimo a una che frequenta certi centri sociali...


----------



## Azzurra

Eh, il fatto è proprio quello, è una figura che in Italia non è ugualmente riconoscibile... Continuando a pensarci e ripensarci, forse sono più propensa per "scout" perché l'escursionismo da noi è più un'attività sportiva, legata al turismo non di massa ecc., credo non sia proprio una filosofia di vita totalizzante, specialmente giovanile... E dovendolo abbinare a "innocenza" mi rimanda a quel mondo lì (al di là del cattolico o meno...) Ci penso su ancora un po', intanto ti ringrazio tantissimo per avere ragionato con me sulla traduzione, è un lusso avere la possibilità di scambiare idee e pareri...


----------

